# Is it possible to do airborne course while in signals ?



## MC (26 Aug 2005)

An officer with the engineers told me he got to go, as a "reward" for good performance at his unit (reserves)... so I started to wonder about the possibilities. I got to thinking it would be pretty fun and that it'd be a challenging objective to look forward to as a young officer in training (just finished IAP) so I ask you all: is it possible? 

excuse me in advance for the bad English.

cheers


----------



## D-n-A (26 Aug 2005)

Any trade can take the airborne course, but it can take awhile to get on the course though.


----------



## MC (26 Aug 2005)

thanks


----------



## Radop (13 Sep 2005)

right place, right time, proper order of dress....

We use to send lots of people on it from Kingston because we had a guy that had taught at the school and had contacts that would call him if there were opening because of failures on the PT test before the course started.  Anyone we sent as "standby" would only get one shot at the pt test so we tested them here first to ensure they could pass.  Most of the guys who went said that they were tougher here than in Trenton.  By the way, when I was in the unit, anyone who went, never failed to pass.


----------



## Bintheredunthat (17 Sep 2005)

Courses are most often loaded by priority of requirements.  If a jump company needs to get a handful of guys qualified, then obviously they should be put first in line for positions ahead of some guy in (let's say for arguement) CFJSR in Kingston.  If a course has a load of 50, then usually spots are filled from different groups - unless of couse a certain unit has an immediate requirement (Operational is good example).  Since someone from a non jumping unit doesn't have that immediate requirement for the qual, then it can be argued that they don't really need to do the course.  And since this course needs to be kept up to date unlike some others, it may not be a good use of CF funds to simply send someone on a course just because.

I don't know about the whole "reward for good performance at his unit".  Sounds like someone was blowing some sunshine to me.  I highly doubt that you can justify course loading someone as a reward.  Sure you can be told that you were given something based on good performance, but obviously you aren't going to send average GI Joe on anything right?

The best bet is if you want to go on any CF course, to make sure you make it clearly known what you want.  During any interviews, while signing your PDRs, in the "smoking area", everywhere.  Because if whoever is in charge of course loading gets a message asking for names for that course, you're name will undoubtedly pop into their mind first.  Hopefully because you're a good guy - not because you're the guy who won't SHADDAP about that friggen course.   

Bin


----------



## RC Bradley (18 Dec 2005)

As Bintheredunthat has said, yes.  Basic Parachutist is open to any member of the CF.  He is correct in stating also that "Jump Companies" get first crack at the positions. 

As he said, you just let your chain of command know you are interested in the Basic Para Course.  You find out exactly what the pre-requisites are, and make sure you can easily pass the Pre para Pt test.  After that, if your boss is doing his or her job, you're in.

Then you can become a Patrol Pathfinder even .....

RC Bradley
Sgt
Sig Op and Paratrooper ....


----------



## geo (18 Dec 2005)

With the new JATF /  whatever unit standing up in 06, there should be plenty of new oportunities BUT, expect to have "strings attached".

You do the course, you pass the course.... You're our newest volunteer!


----------



## PiperDown (23 Feb 2006)

Every jump course comes with strings..

when I did mine in 96, I had to state (in my memo) that I would volunteer for a full time jump position.
I do believe that even years after your get your wings, if you turn down a posting to said jump position (thus refusing to jump) you have to take your wings down. (someone may want to clarify this)

 taking down my wings will never happen to me.. because I love to jump and would never refuse.
----------------------------------------
Parachute jumping tests and hardens a soldier under stress in a way nothing short of battle can do. You never know about others. But paratroopers will fight.
- Field Marshall Montgomery
-------------------------------------------------------------

Cheers,


----------



## MC (10 Mar 2006)

Excellent. Have already began pestering my chain of command about it.  :threat:


----------



## JG (18 Apr 2006)

Just put it through your chain of command and get in good with the higher ups without getting your nose all full of brown stuff and you should have no problems...a guy in my shop (LCIS) is getting his jump course....


----------



## orange.paint (18 Apr 2006)

Been begging for 7 yrs to get it never did.I have only seen one guy in my unit get it in the past 5 years and he lucked out.Good luck though.


----------

